# Can I Get Admission in a Private College With a 64% Aggregate?



## hopefaith (Sep 24, 2013)

Can Anybody tell me If i can get into any private medical college with an aggregate of 64% on normal fee without donation ..please help me out because I'm really worried I don't mind going into any college within lahore like avicenna, rashid latif, continental,azra naheed


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Please read our Forum Rules regarding choosing a title for your thread. Simply saying "I need help" does nothing in terms of explaining what your question is about.

In the future, make sure that you create threads that have descriptive titles actually explaining your question. I have gone ahead and changed your thread title this time.

Thank you. 

The relevant section from the Forum Rules states:



> *Thread Titles
> The title of a post is meant to be a very brief and accurate description of what your question is about. Do not create a thread saying ‘Help Me Plzz’ otherwise we will delete it. Adding a lot of symbols such as '?' or '!' in a post title will get your thread deleted. A post with an effective title will get more views than one with a useless title.*


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

hopefaith said:


> Can Anybody tell me If i can get into any private medical college with an aggregate of 64% on normal fee without donation ..please help me out because I'm really worried I don't mind going into any college within lahore like avicenna, rashid latif, continental,azra naheed


last year my aggregate was 68% and i got a call from sharif medical college, but in bds and from avicenna in mbbs.
i think u can get admission in these colleges.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> last year my aggregate was 68% and i got a call from sharif medical college, but in bds and from avicenna in mbbs.
> i think u can get admission in these colleges.


What about 68% agg and mbbs in fmh or lmdc??


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

@OP
64% is a fair result, dont expect CMH/Shifa obviously, but you probably stand a hope in LMDC, akhtar saeed, Avicenna.


----------



## hopefaith (Sep 24, 2013)

I was at avicenna today the principal said I can get admission but if I pay 5 lac donation which makes the fee 13 lac for the first year I wanted to ask is it worth it ? Or should I try in Rashid latif and wait fir it ? Because the last date to submit fee for avicenna is 4th of oct


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

if you can pay 5 lac then pay it... other wise apply in different medical college you may get a chance...


----------



## hopefaith (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes I can and I want to but my parents are like apply to rashid latif on overseas seats 
Can anybody please tell me do I have a surety to get admission if i apply on overseas seat ? 
Any idea ?


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

FZZR said:


> What about 68% agg and mbbs in fmh or lmdc??


sorry it was 62 infact... didnt applied to lmdc last year.. but fmh i think its difficult ..


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess rashid latif will take u as well and i also heard that it is much better than avicenna.


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

i'm gonna cry after reading all thiss stuff..my agg is 77 n i'm freaking out..if i don't get into lmdc tw pata ni kia oga..depression!


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Applied anywhere else?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

ohh my aggregate is 72... do you all think that i have a chance in FMH or SHARIF for BDS ??? help me:?:red:


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

yes u do..

- - - Updated - - -

wil apply to fmh ...baki privates k tou abi admissions ni khulay


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

i dont think clearly fmh administrators told me that last year fmh bds merit was 73 and mbbs was 76.. may be it fell down or may be not i m also in confusion because i apply in mbbs with 77% agg.. i m also confused :?

- - - Updated - - -

is anyone know fmh last year merit list i want to see that with my big eyes:!:::


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

fmh didnt disclose its merit list last year ...n whn for some reason the high merit students drop out tw thy call the ones with lower merits ...so u hv to pray tht u get in ...


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

and they told me that last year merit of BDS was 72 %


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

thats a problem they dont tell us whats going on inside there and select as what they like


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

guys what was the merit of sharif medical college of mbbs??


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Assalamualaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuhu.
I am an A2 student and a very worried about my admissions for any medical university in Pakistan. My AS grades were 2 C's and a D which were most unpected for me as well as many others and My O levels grades were 3A*s and 4A's. am i eligible to apply any of the university in Pakistan.??


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

irregular user said:


> Assalamualaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuhu.
> I am an A2 student and a very worried about my admissions for any medical university in Pakistan. My AS grades were 2 C's and a D which were most unpected for me as well as many others and My O levels grades were 3A*s and 4A's. am i eligible to apply any of the university in Pakistan.??


*you need to get an equivalence certificate made from IBCC which is mandatory for all medical applications in Pakistan. If your a.levels equivalence lies above 60% then you are eligible to apply !*

- - - Updated - - -

*Guys, is it completely pointless to apply to LMDC because my aggregate is 68% ? I know its a VERY slim chance but is it a possibility?*


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> Assalamualaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuhu.
> I am an A2 student and a very worried about my admissions for any medical university in Pakistan. My AS grades were 2 C's and a D which were most unpected for me as well as many others and My O levels grades were 3A*s and 4A's. am i eligible to apply any of the university in Pakistan.??


Yes...
I think your equivalence will come out good.


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Yes...
> I think your equivalence will come out good.


But how??? I mean they concidering these C's and D's, and no gurantee for what comes for my overall A level grade.... would i even be allowed to give my admission tests in the university i want to go??

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *you need to get an equivalence certificate made from IBCC which is mandatory for all medical applications in Pakistan. If your a.levels equivalence lies above 60% then you are eligible to apply !*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Guys, is it completely pointless to apply to LMDC because my aggregate is 68% ? I know its a VERY slim chance but is it a possibility?*


Even in private universities?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

irregular user said:


> But how??? I mean they concidering these C's and D's, and no gurantee for what comes for my overall A level grade.... would i even be allowed to give my admission tests in the university i want to go??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


*yes even in private ones. And dont worry about your A.levels grades. Just make sure your final grade doesnt drop any more than this. I had three C's in my A.levels and managed to have a pretty decent equivalence of 79% because i had 7 A's in my o.levels. Same's the case with you. Your o.levels grades are bound to save you  *


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> But how??? I mean they concidering these C's and D's, and no gurantee for what comes for my overall A level grade.... would i even be allowed to give my admission tests in the university i want to go??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


A2 is tough...
So im suggesting you retake AS once just to climb up to B's ,
Cz in A2, theres a lot of risk to drop.

Or take them all together,
Since the retake exam session for oct-nov has already started.


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> A2 is tough...
> So im suggesting you retake AS once just to climb up to B's ,
> Cz in A2, theres a lot of risk to drop.
> 
> ...


I asked my teachers about the retakes they told me C is "good" but u have to repeat D's. Im giving my retakes for D next year Inshallah. but I planned not to retake C's only because of this. If i somehow manage to maintain these grades, then is there any chance??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Can I Get Admission In A Private College With A 64% Aggregate?*



irregular user said:


> I asked my teachers about the retakes they told me C is "good" but u have to repeat D's. Im giving my retakes for D next year Inshallah. but I planned not to retake C's only because of this. If i somehow manage to maintain these grades, then is there any chance??


Of course there is.

Infact just sit down someday and take out an equivalance with 3 C's,
Youll see ur chances..


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *yes even in private ones. And dont worry about your A.levels grades. Just make sure your final grade doesnt drop any more than this. I had three C's in my A.levels and managed to have a pretty decent equivalence of 79% because i had 7 A's in my o.levels. Same's the case with you. Your o.levels grades are bound to save you  *


Or can i have any luck in the BDS field then??

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *yes even in private ones. And dont worry about your A.levels grades. Just make sure your final grade doesnt drop any more than this. I had three C's in my A.levels and managed to have a pretty decent equivalence of 79% because i had 7 A's in my o.levels. Same's the case with you. Your o.levels grades are bound to save you  *


Do they take out the equivalence for A and O levels together??:!:

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> A2 is tough...
> So im suggesting you retake AS once just to climb up to B's ,
> Cz in A2, theres a lot of risk to drop.
> 
> ...


Repeating all together isnt soo easy.. I'm already messed up with A2. and to study from the start... I dont have any strength to do it.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> Or can i have any luck in the BDS field then??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yes.
O and alevel together.

A*: 90
A: 85
B :75
C: 65
E: 55

Now add everything up from ur o levels to alevels...


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Yes.
> O and alevel together.
> 
> A*: 90
> ...


740.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> 740.


U did it wrong,
895..
And thats great.


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

But the admissions and entry tests start before the results... I cant get this.... How do we submit our equivalences then?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Can I Get Admission In A Private College With A 64% Aggregate?*



irregular user said:


> But the admissions and entry tests start before the results... I cant get this.... How do we submit our equivalences then?


Thats a bit hectic,
You have to hurry it up right after you her your result,
I paid double for 'emergency delivery'
For my equivalence.
Get ur olevels equivalence ready already so u don't have to rush in the end

only SOME universities are fine with hope certificates,
But only one or two until you submit the IBCC certificate.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*listen man, just retake the D and you're good to go. O.levels ka 10% is added to your a.levels equivalence but that helps a lot. Just work hard for A2 and DONT let your grades drop any lower. I had a CCE in A.levels first year. I retook the E and it came up to a C. My A2 final grades were CCC too cuz i studied my a** off so that they wouldnt drop any lower. Work hard, you'll get there.*


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Thats a bit hectic,
> You have to hurry it up right after you her your result,
> I paid double for 'emergency delivery'
> For my equivalence.
> Get ur olevels equivalence ready already so u don't have to rush in the end


results come in August Bhai, and the admissions and entry tests start long way back... How am i supposed to *rush up* for my A level equivalence.?? My A2 result will be coming in August while i have to go to pakistan to sit my entrance exams. How is that even possible?

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *listen man, just retake the D and you're good to go. O.levels ka 10% is added to your a.levels equivalence but that helps a lot. Just work hard for A2 and DONT let your grades drop any lower. I had a CCE in A.levels first year. I retook the E and it came up to a C. My A2 final grades were CCC too cuz i studied my a** off so that they wouldnt drop any lower. Work hard, you'll get there.*


Jazakumullahu khairan.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> results come in August Bhai, and the admissions and entry tests start long way back... How am i supposed to *rush up* for my A level equivalence.?? My A2 result will be coming in August while i have to go to pakistan to sit my entrance exams. How is that even possible?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Which entry tests start before august?


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Which entry tests start before august?


I dont know anything about this. but ive known people who have given their exams like this.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*bhaio. Calm down  Results come out in august and YES some entry tests do start before that. But for applications they require only your o.levels equivalence at the time being, and once your results out, you're supposed to get your a.levels equiv made ASAP. And then you submit that to them as well. *


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> I dont know anything about this. but ive known people who have given their exams like this.


Ahhh....
Since....v r here giving these tests,
Take it from us..

Result comes out in august,
Entry tests start in oct-nov for private institutes.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Can I Get Admission In A Private College With A 64% Aggregate?*



NarjisShah said:


> *bhaio. Calm down  Results come out in august and YES some entry tests do start before that. But for applications they require only your o.levels equivalence at the time being, and once your results out, you're supposed to get your a.levels equiv made ASAP. And then you submit that to them as well. *


AKU AND NUST, just those ryt?

UPDATE:
So irregular user dont sweat,
U r going to do just fine.


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *bhaio. Calm down  Results come out in august and YES some entry tests do start before that. But for applications they require only your o.levels equivalence at the time being, and once your results out, you're supposed to get your a.levels equiv made ASAP. And then you submit that to them as well. *


and dont the results of the entry tests come out before our Results..??


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Crypt said:


> AKU AND NUST, just those ryt?


*yeaaahhh*

- - - Updated - - -



irregular user said:


> and dont the results of the entry tests come out before our Results..??


*
no they dont, Sir. Keep Calm. Entry tests k bohat time baad the actual admissions begin.*


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> AKU AND NUST, just those ryt?
> 
> UPDATE:
> So irregular user dont sweat,
> U r going to do just fine.


I dont want to know about those big big universities... they are not for people like me atleast... I want to just know about some simple private universities. Actually i dont have any knowledge about this equvivalence and uni stuff. thats why im confused soo much.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> *
> no they dont, Sir. Keep Calm. Entry tests k bohat time baad the actual admissions begin.*


Then what about MCAT. Do we get admissions simply by giving MCAT?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> I dont want to know about those big big universities... they are not for people like me atleast... I want to just know about some simple private universities. Actually i dont have any knowledge about this equvivalence and uni stuff. thats why im confused soo much.


Yea thats what i said,
These BIG GUNS are the only ones to take their entrance tests early,

The simple ones... Take their time.


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Yea thats what i said,
> These BIG GUNS are the only ones to take their entrance tests early,
> 
> The simple ones... Take their time.


She said ke u cant get admissions in private universities even, with those c's and d's. But ive heard ke aksar mein paisa chalta hai.??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> She said ke u cant get admissions in private universities even, with those c's and d's. But ive heard ke aksar mein paisa chalta hai.??


Hanji chalta hai,
But the part with cant get admission with C's and D's is wrong,

Grades vanish when u turn them into marks,
U dont even have to tell anyone your grades (considering these NORMAL unis)

Admission ho jata hai,
Just its easy and safe when ur marks are over 800.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> I dont want to know about those big big universities... they are not for people like me atleast... I want to just know about some simple private universities. Actually i dont have any knowledge about this equvivalence and uni stuff. thats why im confused soo much.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Mcat is taken into account too.
Its score is considered.


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Hanji chalta hai,
> But the part with cant get admission with C's and D's is wrong,
> 
> Grades vanish when u turn them into marks,
> ...


Jazakumullahu khairan.... I get it thora bohat now.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> Jazakumullahu khairan.... I get it thora bohat now.


Shukar-Al-hamdulilah!


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Mcat is taken into account too.
> Its score is considered.


So this MCAT is some other stuff like SAT or something that is also taken into account. Do the chances of getting admissions increase if we score high in MCAT but not soo mmuch in A Levels??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

irregular user said:


> So this MCAT is some other stuff like SAT or something that is also taken into account. Do the chances of getting admissions increase if we score high in MCAT but not soo mmuch in A Levels??


Yess...
Our mcat is your SAT 2.

Ill put it this way:
This mcat here in pak, is the decider if ur going to be able to do medicine or not.
It counts alot,
Score great and ur worries are over even with an average score for alevels.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

Dude I think you should repeat all of them if you have potential.
I got 5 A's and 3 B's in O levels.I took A-levels easy and got 3 B's in As levels.Nobody told me to repeat as B isn't a bad grade,so I gave my A2 papers and ended up with BBC.So As grades matters a lot in A-2 grades.
You got good grades in O-levels and if you get A's in Alevels then your equivalence would be above 940 and you would have a better chance in Govt med colleges.
But if you cant repeat so look your paper breakups,the one with bad grades in p2,repeat that.Hope that helps


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Yess...
> Our mcat is your SAT 2.
> 
> Ill put it this way:
> ...


Allahuakbar!! MCAT is SAT II .??!! I never knew that...
So what i do is. after giving my A2.. I go to pak. study hard give MCAT and my worries are over.??. Thats it??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Can I Get Admission In A Private College With A 64% Aggregate?*



irregular user said:


> Allahuakbar!! MCAT is SAT II .??!! I never knew that...
> So what i do is. after giving my A2.. I go to pak. study hard give MCAT and my worries are over.??. Thats it??


Yes, pretty much it.

Though it is not SAT 2,
I meant it is its alternate.

The exam that is considered here, y dont u just give SAT 2?


----------



## irregular user (Oct 26, 2013)

Wahab Shabbir said:


> Dude I think you should repeat all of them if you have potential.
> I got 5 A's and 3 B's in O levels.I took A-levels easy and got 3 B's in As levels.Nobody told me to repeat as B isn't a bad grade,so I gave my A2 papers and ended up with BBC.So As grades matters a lot in A-2 grades.
> You got good grades in O-levels and if you get A's in Alevels then your equivalence would be above 940 and you would have a better chance in Govt med colleges.
> But if you cant repeat so look your paper breakups,the one with bad grades in p2,repeat that.Hope that helps


I cant give them seperately. And im not looking for government colleges. and i cant repeat seperate papers because in CIE's we arent allowed to. But thanks anyways. I think I got the answers to some of my important questions already. Alhamdulilah.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Yes, pretty much it.
> 
> Though it is not SAT 2,
> I meant it is its alternate.
> ...


SAT II is not that easy too.. Infact nothings easy in todays world.
Its not easy to give ur SAT II along with studying A2. Its actually quite difficult. U have to be stuck at both the ends and end up getting nowhere. I thought about it before. But seeing A2, the portion the questions were enough for me that i sit down and focus only on A2.


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

hopefaith said:


> I was at avicenna today the principal said I can get admission but if I pay 5 lac donation which makes the fee 13 lac for the first year I wanted to ask is it worth it ? Or should I try in Rashid latif and wait fir it ? Because the last date to submit fee for avicenna is 4th of oct


Don't worry you get admittion in continental medical college without donatiom


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> Don't worry you get admittion in continental medical college without donatiom


what was their merit last year?


----------



## Amish_01 (Oct 31, 2013)

64% confirmed!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

3A* and 4As, repeat AS bro, go for AS and A2 together, my friend had U in AS in Bio, he repeated and now he has an A in A Level Biology.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> ohh my aggregate is 72... do you all think that i have a chance in FMH or SHARIF for BDS ??? help me:?:red:


hi did u get A CALL from FMH ? and do u know about their merit ..my aggregate is 73.61 :/


----------

